# Who is the most worthless moderator at IM?



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

Discuss


----------



## Vick (Apr 13, 2011)

Quite a few, but I'd rather see a thread on the more respectable mods like Captn' and Heavyiron who show a genuine concern for members. This thread is very revealing http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/126157-all-oral-cycle-4.html


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry man, these are deep waters for me, Im not commenting.


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2011)

Me ---><--- IM Mods (except Niko)


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> Sorry man, these are deep waters for me, Im not commenting.



Don't be a pussy. This is anything goes. Fuck 'em if they can't take a joke.


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol @ moderating an AIDS forum.

Thats cold....















But pretty much spot on


----------



## maniclion (Apr 13, 2011)

Cowpimp that asshole just dropped off like vortrits dick when it thought it was an umbilical cord.....


----------



## Imosted (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL @ 
Gena Marie (*She's way too nice. In fact she so nice she claims to like RetLAW*).
Nobody likes RetLAW.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't mind being the most worthless.  At least you all are thinking of me  
And yes I do like retLAW and Dark Saney.  They are my twisted friends


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2011)

yes, his FB page makes for good novella style drama and i like looking at his kool-aid colored hair.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 13, 2011)

We love you Gena... but i still dont believe you like retlaw.
only his mother *might* like him(*i highly doubt it* but whatever)


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

HeavyIron does a lot of talking about this board. Kissing his ass would be appropriate.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 13, 2011)

Now you're kissing a guy's ass?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> HeavyIron does a lot of talking about this board. Kissing his ass would be appropriate.



I'd rather kiss any moderators ass on here than your hairy fat ass.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Now you're kissing a guy's ass?


Are you hitting on me?



vortrit said:


> I'd rather kiss any moderators ass on here than your hairy fat ass.


As you wish. You may begin the "kissing of the ass".


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> As you wish. You may begin the "kissing of the ass".



Thanks. I've just been waiting for your permission. Now that I got the green light...


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 13, 2011)

Georgeforeman is a useless sack of fag shit. The has been jailed for pedophilia and bugary. Vick is a fucken ass plug that takes turns sucking aries1's cock and balls and getting his salad tossed by that cyber bitch neg whore chill!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 13, 2011)

Gena Marie is the hottest mod by far and she is too nice to even be on that list.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Gena Marie is the hottest mod by far and she is too nice to even be on that list.



That's why she's on the list. Too nice.


----------



## Chill (Apr 13, 2011)

All mods on all forums SUCK.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn, I took the poll before I saw "other" in the option. I bet everybody that chose "other" is referring to the same Mod.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Who in the motherfuckinghell is cowpimp?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Who in the motherfuckinghell is cowpimp?



Exactly. 


He's one of the moderators. I don't think he's posted in over a couple of years though.


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 13, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I don't mind being the most worthless.  At least you all are thinking of me
> And yes I do like retLAW and Dark Saney.  They are my twisted friends


 

I like you 2 G , your like my online Grandmother for christ sacks, I think the Capt and Prince are secret gay internet lovers , and send junk pics to each other, how else would he allow such a undesirable like the Capt to be a Mod ?  and Jesus fucking christ, with the Spam, every day a think Celler door sending me a Message to come out and bang her booty and its god damm Prince telling me IM got some new Fiber pill that will make my spinkter muscle tighter. and my stools softer, for $139, Well i use fucking cod liver oil Bro, 3 bucks i kinda like my terds to drop out my ass in the am without to much of a strain, now if you get some IM Vicadin or IM pot or even some god damm IM Roofies Im in.


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 13, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Georgeforeman is a useless sack of fag shit. The has been jailed for pedophilia and bugary. Vick is a fucken ass plug that takes turns sucking aries1's cock and balls and getting his salad tossed by that cyber bitch neg whore chill!


 
 you go bro.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> I like you 2 G , your like my online Grandmother for christ sacks, I think the Capt and Prince are secret gay internet lovers , and send junk pics to each other, how else would he allow such a undesirable like the Capt to be a Mod ?  and Jesus fucking christ, with the Spam, every day a think Celler door sending me a Message to come out and bang her booty and its god damm Prince telling me IM got some new Fiber pill that will make my spinkter muscle tighter. and my stools softer, for $139, Well i use fucking cod liver oil Bro, 3 bucks i kinda like my terds to drop out my ass in the am without to much of a strain, now if you get some IM Vicadin or IM pot or even some god damm IM Roofies Im in.



You got to take something to help you shit bro. Especially when your fudge gets packed as much as yours does


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't quit laughing about that fucking dog picture. That funny as Hell.
Holy fuck I got tears. I'm giggling like a school girl. Whew.


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You got to take something to help you shit bro. Especially when your fudge gets packed as much as yours does


 

Umm  if you fucking worked out you terd and drank and ate as much protein as me you would need alitte oil in your shit there asswhip !


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 13, 2011)

Who the fuck is this arieis asshole and his bend over buddy chill ??  Im thinking one of Jerrys kids ??


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Umm  if you fucking worked out you terd and drank and ate as much protein as me you would need alitte oil in your shit there asswhip !



I do workout. I took the dog for a walk today. I also had to push the stick on my recliner to prop my feet up at least three or four times today alone, AT LEAST


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Umm  if you fucking worked out you terd and drank and ate as much protein as me you would need alitte oil in your shit there asswhip !


You don't look like you lift at all. Why are you here?



Retlaw said:


> Who the fuck is this _*arieis*_ asshole and his bend over buddy chill ??  Im thinking one of Jerrys kids ??


Amazing.


----------



## david (Apr 13, 2011)

I vote for w8lifter


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 13, 2011)

After retlaw got kicked out..I know where he lives now


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 13, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> After retlaw got kicked out..I know where he lives now




Haha.... close bro!


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You don't look like you lift at all. Why are you here?
> 
> Amazing.



To kill you !

Btw, Your Mom gives good


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 14, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Haha.... close bro!




Oh that wagon on the side? Can I join I got beers.


----------



## Chill (Apr 14, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Who the fuck is this arieis asshole and his bend over buddy chill ?? Im thinking one of Jerrys kids ??


 

What's the point of your idiotic avatar, to show how feeble your forearms are there, skippy??


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2011)

Aww Gena loves her Adopted Son..

And SFW, how do you know what my FB page is like when you aren't even my friend?? ANSWER ME GOD DAMNIT!!

But its true, my FB is like a drama Queen's shit spewing tornado


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 14, 2011)

DGG got banned for 3 days goddamit, his unjerked and palid features went to Vegas on a hairy binge. That jew is now on the FBI most wanted list


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Discuss



I voted for me, but _who else did?_ It was you, wasn't it, vortrit?  Gonna neg you _until your eyes bleed._


----------



## vortrit (Apr 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I voted for me, but _who else did?_ It was you, wasn't it, vortrit?  Gonna neg you _until your eyes bleed._



Of course I voted for you.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't accept being called a moderator.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 14, 2011)

Prince said:


> I don't accept being called a moderator.


 

with so few votes, I must be due for a payrise


----------



## Vick (Apr 14, 2011)

Prince said:


> I don't accept being called a moderator.


Then don't lock threads lol


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Of course I voted for you.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


>


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 14, 2011)

Imosted said:


> We love you Gena... but i still dont believe you like retlaw.
> only his mother *might* like him(*i highly doubt it* but whatever)



He may talk a lot of shit, but I like him a lot.  He seems like a great guy.  Yes I would consider him my friend out side of cyber world  



Aries1 said:


> HeavyIron does a lot of talking about this board. Kissing his ass would be appropriate.



I know Heavy personally, to be honest, you will not meet a greater guy, well, aside from Prince.  Heavy is the real deal.  Love him and his family, xoxo



vortrit said:


> I'd rather kiss any moderators ass on here than your hairy fat ass.



Have you seem his current pics?  Fricken HOT!



D-Latsky said:


> Gena Marie is the hottest mod by far and she is too nice to even be on that list.



Thanks, I love everyone til they cross me.  Ask any of my family members  



Retlaw said:


> To kill you !
> 
> Btw, Your Mom gives good







Dark Saney said:


> Aww Gena loves her Adopted Son..
> 
> And SFW, how do you know what my FB page is like when you aren't even my friend?? ANSWER ME GOD DAMNIT!!
> 
> But its true, my FB is like a drama Queen's shit spewing tornado



Prince and I love our adopted son, Saney.  And yes  is up with all the FB drama.  I wanted to chime in, but was scared to.  



Prince said:


> I don't accept being called a moderator.



Baby you are not a mod, you ARE THE MAN! Nuf said!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 14, 2011)

The capt'n  is the best mod at IM.  He's the only mod who appreciates the biggest reprobates among us, as he is one of us.


----------



## Vick (Apr 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The capt'n  is the best mod at IM.  He's the only mod who appreciates the biggest reprobates among us, as he is one of us.


+1 yup he deserves a raise


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> To kill you !
> 
> Btw, Your Mom gives good


Ah yes. I forgot you were a living murder weapon. How would like to open-hand slapped until you cry? New Jersey rodents are all the same; Big mouth faggots that don't bathe.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 14, 2011)

I heard Aries1 can suck his own cock! He just has to wait til chill farts so he can get it back!


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 14, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I heard Aries1 can suck his own cock! He just has to wait til chill farts so he can get it back!


You sell Polish Sausage from a cart don't you?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes I do


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 14, 2011)

You buy polish sausage from a cart to use as an ass plug dont you?


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 14, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Yes I do





D-Latsky said:


> You buy polish sausage from a cart to use as an ass plug dont you?


Less talk and more service, Pole.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 15, 2011)

gearsmcgilf said:


> the capt'n is the best mod at im. He's the only mod who appreciates the biggest reprobates among us, as he is one of us.


 

+2


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 15, 2011)

Yea, Curt James took my comment off back in the day about making a comment about Jamie Easton looking like a dude. He must know her or is a fan of her. The duded just a simple bully. All I said was that she's built like a guy. Some people just get so offended easily.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Everyone's entitled to their opinion.  With that said, Jamie Eason is quite likely the most universally smokin' hot female on the planet.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2011)

This^^^^!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 15, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Everyone's entitled to their opinion.  With that said, Jamie Eason is quite likely the most universally smokin' hot female on the planet.



And if Curt James is saying a _woman_ is hot, it *must* be true.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 15, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Everyone's entitled to their opinion.  With that said, Jamie Eason is quite likely the most universally smokin' hot female on the planet.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 16, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


>


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 16, 2011)

All my male homies are built like this, so I suppose I can see your point.  What an obvious dude!


----------



## Imosted (Apr 16, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Everyone's entitled to their opinion.  With that said, Jamie Eason is quite likely the most universally smokin' hot female on the planet.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 16, 2011)

MOAR pics of dudes...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


>



Not a fan of the ladies, are you, Trebek?


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2011)

Its gotta be Twist.

For knowingly selling bunk products.


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 16, 2011)

2B1 said:


> All my male homies are built like this, so I suppose I can see your point.  What an obvious dude!



Now that's HAWT!!!


----------



## Hench (Apr 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> Its gotta be Twist.
> 
> For knowingly selling bunk products.



lol 

In all fairness though I'm going to order some clen from EP and see what it's like. My rat has gotten fat as fuck, time to trim down for summer.


----------



## Vick (Apr 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> Its gotta be Twist.
> 
> For knowingly selling bunk products.


+1 dont like him the punk either and here'sanother one:

 					Originally Posted by *dg806* 

 
_Really? But taking nolva with tren  is ok? Much less the crazy mix of orals you have going on. You don't  know what you are taking to combat what or what each does. Do me a  favor.......post why you are taking each item and the reason and what  you expect to gain from this. If you can't do it, I'm closing the  thread. I'm being as fair as I can on this._


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The capt'n is the best mod at IM. He's the only mod who appreciates the biggest reprobates among us, as he is one of us.


 

I'm hot for Captn like a school girl is hot for her teacher. I agree with this ^^^


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm hot for Captn like a school girl is hot for her teacher. I agree with this ^^^




True, true...







YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 17, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Everyone's entitled to their opinion.  With that said, Jamie Eason is quite likely the most universally smokin' hot female on the planet.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 17, 2011)

...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 17, 2011)

she is suffering from a serious case of Noassatall .


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Not a fan of the ladies, are you, Trebek?



Sorry Doms, I prefer my woman with more junk in the trunk and a lot less vascular. If they cook a good arroz con frijoles with platanitos fritos  Im in love


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2011)

It looks like GFR is tied with this Other guy.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 19, 2011)

2B1 said:


> ...


 
I go out evey weekend with a chick that looks just like her.  My girl's hair is longer, but the face is close and the body is exacly the same.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 21, 2011)

Moderator=Mod
Testicle=sticle
Modsticle  
Q.E.D.


----------

